# What’s the problem of this besseae leaf?



## Daniel2 (Sep 12, 2012)

An old leaf of a besseae. Several new leaves have the same symptom. Wish to know the cause and how to treat?


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 12, 2012)

In my experience my besseae look like this if I don't use very good quality water or they still have fertilizer in there mix when they dry out a little. Use rain water or RO water and flush good a few days after you fertilize. I thought I was using good water but after going to rain water for them they are looking good again.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 12, 2012)

besseae are not easy to grow well sometimes. Like Cheyenne says, they need rain or ro water, and very little fertiliser. Your's is not so bad...yet!


----------

